# I love my girls (pets)



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Argh, stop looking at me!



I wouldn't mess with Ellis...


Bum patch



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
And Shelley

No mousies were allowed to play with scissors during this photoshoot.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Very cute mice!


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Or Sellotape...


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Those photos are excellent  Not only good photography of some very cute mice, but you can see their individual personalities coming through


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

love the second pic, sooo cutsie watching them clean their faces.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Your mice are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Thought I'd have a new little photoshoot while they were out being doted on by my partner today. Quite pleased with the results, they're such posers!

Ellis


Elizabeth looking a bit too much like a gremlin


Shelley

Shelley and Ellis hanging out

Investigations...(yeah, they're fascinated by that tape roll!)

Shelley, Queen of brains


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

you are very good with the camera


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Hee thank you! Don't be too impressed though...some come out like this...

and another large chunk are just a chocolatey blur with a tail.

Top tip: take loads of photos and don't display the failures! (looks like I've failed at that now  )


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

What excellent photos! The lighting is so good for indoors. The mice are absolutely adorable. I like Shelley's taste in books


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

If only she hadn't done a wee all over page 90's diagram of the limbic system 

Thanks, they're so lovely (and came from besty!)


----------



## christina (Jun 4, 2012)

theyre Beutiful!! <3


----------



## Mels (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful mice  Elizabeth is totally scrummy, what variety is she?

Mel


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Mel,

I have to agree! She's a pet-standard agouti...I think the bright pink nose and paws, white whiskers and dark back stripe just add to the cute.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

If you ever come over to our place and we offer you fruit, don't accept it...















We also weighed them during this shoot. Elizabeth weighs 55g, Shelley 48g and Ellis 47g. I think someone's been eating all the pies. I'm also guessing they're all a bit porky for pets, but my partner wont stop shoving mealworms and millet and pasta through the bars like some overzealous father


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Pamplemousse said:


> Top tip: take loads of photos and don't display the failures! (looks like I've failed at that now  )


Haha this is what I always do with my squirmy little hamster! 90% of them come out blurry or just plain terrible, but the 10% I show people are too adorable for words 

I love that little head peaking out from a banana


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Your 'Shelley' looks exactly like my 'Bubbles' <3
I love Elizabeth - adorably chubby  
And Ellis has lovely markings  x


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab pics .... love the banana one


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

more great photos
very nice


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you  If you peep closely you can see another nose poking out from under all that fruit! They nested under those bananas and weren't happy when I poked them out to try to get more exciting photos.

Bubbles, do you have pics of your Bubbles on here? I'm always spotting Shelley-a-likes!


----------

